# Roleplaying Forums > Roleplay Of The Week >  Roleplay of the Week 3/9/2019

## Kris

It is the year 2019, over the last two decades a long hidden subspecies of human has emerged: Homo-Superior: Mutants. These individuals are by all means human, but for a single, major difference: an X-gene that gifts them with abilities that range from the mundane, to the extraordinary. Frightened by the prospect of losing their place in the world to this new breed, humans and their respective governments have been quick to respond with anger and hostility towards this ever growing and, (mostly), peaceful group of individuals. Not helping matters are the increasingly violent demonstrations by the Mutant rights organization known as The Brotherhood whose number of supporters swell by the day. 

Sensing the coming turmoil, renown scholar and Mutant rights advocate Charles Xavier is secretly forming a group of Mutants to train them in the use of their powers for humanity's benefit, and to show the world that Mutants and humans can exist in peace. These extraordinary individuals are known as the X-Men. From his home in Westchester, New York, under the guise of a "School for Gifted Youngsters," Xavier tutors the X-Men in scholarly subjects as well as more, specialized curriculum in order to prepare them for the inevitable war to come... 

The Uncanny X-Men

----------

